# What is your favorite eye shape?



## sociallyclueless (Apr 1, 2014)

If you had to choose?

A. Almond shaped eyes ("Cat eyes")

























B. Round Eyes ("Bug eyes")


















C. Asian(ish) Eyes (No fold or crease)

















D. Droopy/"Hooded" Eyes (Not Asian)


















E. Deep Set Eyes


----------

